# Self-Defense Against Concealed Carry



## Samurai (Jul 12, 2005)

I learned a couple of things in the early days of knife training.  We were speaking of the defense against the concealed carry knife.

1.) "If there is a belt shealth or pocket clip then there is most likely a knife" - Larry Delaney (my tkd teacher)

2.) "If their hands are out of the pocket, then keep them out.  If they are in the pockets, then keep them in there." - Kelly Worden 

3.) A common mistake that rookie cops make is always patting the concealed weapon.  Look for this when a person sits up, sits down, or adjusts positions - W. Hock Hochheim "Knife Fighting Encyclopedia"

Thanks
Jeremy Bays
 :enguard:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 12, 2005)

For number 3, this also happens when a person is bumped into--they pat their wallet and/or wepaon to insure it's still there. It's a "tell" that I try to avoid.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm guilty of No. 3 sometimes.  However, being aware that I do it, I usually try to incorporate some other move like making sure my shirt is tucked in, or that my cell phone is securely clipped on so that it's not totally obvious that I'm doing a "weapons-check."


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2005)

Basically defense against a "possible" knife you just have to watch their hands as well as everything else. Myself, if I have to use a knife I'll conceal it for as long as possible, having the blade up along my wrist or forearm and my hand slightly behind me. 
As far as defending against it I'll just do what I said... watch the hands until they've proven themselves "empty". I'll also if during the thick of the fight feel/see/get an idea that one of my opponent's hands has "left the fight" (released a grip on me or whatever) then I'll be mindful of a possible blade and try to subdue the arms if conditions at the moment don't allow for "total" submission of the opponent. 
This is street tactics and if you're in that, then by all means be wary of a possible knife coming into the foray at all times. Some won't use it at first and some will. 
Your "attacker" may give off subtle clues as being more bold than cautious because the blade empowers them. Some are just confident or over confident. Just don't take any chances. Just be in the mind set that they are armed anyway and go from there and let your training take over.


----------



## Samurai (Jul 20, 2005)

Mike Casto (member of this forum) spoke about this very thing in his Muncie Seminar 2004.  He basically locked the guy up and used pats and slaps to check for weapons.
Check out the video HERE 


Nice Idea.
Jeremy Bays


----------

